# Tried Grill Mates Montreal Steak seasoning and pecan wood for the first time.



## mdboatbum (Aug 15, 2013)

First off, sorry for no Q view. It was an impromptu smoke and didn't really have the time or inclination to take pictures.

Loved the Pecan, hated the seasoning. The wood as most of you know, is quite a bit milder than hickory but with a similar flavor. I really enjoyed it. However, the Montreal steak seasoning totally overpowered the delicate smoke flavor. All I could taste was the pepper and what I think is Coriander.

To be fair, this is a grilling seasoning for steak, and in that context it might be pretty good. I was doing what passes for CSR's around here, basically slices from a pork butt, so the seasoning kinda took over. I really wanna try a rack of ribs with Pecan next. I'm thinking it might be my new favorite.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 15, 2013)

Mdboatbum said:


> First off, sorry for no Q view. It was an impromptu smoke and didn't really have the time or inclination to take pictures.
> 
> Loved the Pecan, hated the seasoning. The wood as most of you know, is quite a bit milder than hickory but with a similar flavor. I really enjoyed it. However, the Montreal steak seasoning totally overpowered the delicate smoke flavor. All I could taste was the pepper and what I think is Coriander.
> 
> To be fair, this is a grilling seasoning for steak, and in that context it might be pretty good. I was doing what passes for CSR's around here, basically slices from a pork butt, so the seasoning kinda took over. I really wanna try a rack of ribs with Pecan next. I'm thinking it might be my new favorite.


LOL---Glad I'm not alone!!! I tried Montreal SS twice. Tasted like little flakes of Salty Cardboard.

Bear


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 15, 2013)

I use Montreal Steak all the time but use it conjunction with Jack Stack all purpose.  I use more of the Jack and less of the Montreal but really love the combo!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 15, 2013)

, yeah, I used Montreal in Cafes and Restaurants and the flavor really sucked, even got reprimanded for not using the stuff on a customer's Steak (at his request) , but it was Corp. mandate to use it...

I know the Pecan was good , I used to keep it on hand (when I lived in Texas).

Next time use just S/CPB and Garlic and /or Onion only. Simply is usually more... just sayin'

Have fun and . . .


----------



## flash (Aug 15, 2013)

I got no problem with it on my Rib Eyes.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 15, 2013)

Flash said:


> I got no problem with it on my Rib Eyes.


Yeah, I'm thinking on beef over charcoal with either no wood or a really strong wood I might enjoy it.


----------



## humdinger (Aug 15, 2013)

I used it on a prime rib roast for Christmas last year and it was a hit. While cooking, the seasoning naturally dripped into the pan and then my wife made a batch of Yorkshire pudding from the drippings. It was really good. 

Never tried it on pork but I can see it being too strong.


----------



## raastros2 (Aug 15, 2013)

cant go wrong with pecan wood!


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 16, 2013)

I think I may have found a use for the Montreal seasoning. Despite my protestations that a flavored brine is a waste of effort, I'm brining some chix breasts in a mixture of 4 parts salt, 3 parts sugar and one part Montreal seasoning in about a half gallon of water. I buzzed it all in the food processor to break down the kosher salt, sugar and spices so they'd more easily dissolve in the water and the spices could more easily integrate.   My thinking is that the intense flavors might subtly flavor the chicken or at least the skin.  I'll smoke it over pecan in a few hours so we'll see then if it makes any difference.


----------



## seenred (Aug 16, 2013)

I use it some in moderation on beef (steaks & chuckies mostly).  To each his own...It can definitely overpower your meat if used heavily.  I've never put it on pork of any kind.

Red


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 16, 2013)

SeenRed said:


> I use it some in moderation on beef (steaks & chuckies mostly).  To each his own...It can definitely overpower your meat if used heavily.  I've never put it on pork of any kind.
> 
> Red


I agree, I think I just used it on the wrong meat. I'm thinking it'll be ok as an ingredient in the brine for the chicken as it's diluted and won't have as strong a flavor. Still want to try it on a steak too.


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm sold on this combo

75% Jack  Stack
25% Montreal Steak













20130816_154809.jpg



__ fwismoker
__ Aug 16, 2013






Its going on my ribeye tonight.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 18, 2013)

My brining experiment was interesting. No flavor was imparted to the chicken, not even the skin. It was good and had a nice delicate smoke flavor from the pecan, but no additional flavoring from the enhanced brine. It was seasoned well from the salt in the brine, and stayed moist despite my being distracted and letting the smaller pieces get to 185˚ or so.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for your insight Mule. This forum is (or was) about more than just pictures of food. It's about sharing ideas and experiences on things that did and did not work. I was simply pointing out that the chicken picked up no additional flavor from the addition of Montreal seasoning to the brine. I think we all know what a smoked chicken breast looks like.


----------



## raastros2 (Aug 18, 2013)

Mdboatbum said:


> Thanks for your insight Mule. This forum is (or was) about more than just pictures of food. It's about sharing ideas and experiences on things that did and did not work. I was simply pointing out that the chicken picked up no additional flavor from the addition of Montreal seasoning to the brine. I think we all know what a smoked chicken breast looks like.


----------

